# Cant use ide0 and ide1 at the same time [SOLVED]

## Zakke

```
ICH5: chipset revision 2

ICH5: 100% native mode on irq 18

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xdc00-0xdc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xdc08-0xdc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST380021A, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 6Y160L0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0xec00-0xec07,0xe802 on irq 18
```

and a bit later on

```
irq 18: nobody cared!

 [<c013654a>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0xa0

 [<c0135eb0>] handle_IRQ_event+0x30/0x70

 [<c0136650>] note_interrupt+0x70/0xb0

 [<c0136020>] __do_IRQ+0x130/0x140

 [<c0104bb9>] do_IRQ+0x19/0x30

 [<c01030b2>] common_interrupt+0x1a/0x20

 [<c0100710>] default_idle+0x0/0x40

 [<c0100739>] default_idle+0x29/0x40

 [<c01007cb>] cpu_idle+0x3b/0x50

 [<c05ea9bd>] start_kernel+0x17d/0x1c0

 [<c05ea3a0>] unknown_bootoption+0x0/0x1e0

handlers:

[<c0390b70>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x170)

Disabling IRQ #18

```

Still works ok, but when I start using also ide1, system hangs on boot and floods that disabling irq #18 thing

What to do?Last edited by Zakke on Sat Apr 16, 2005 7:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Zakke

yes how about it

----------

## Cintra

Sounds like a most unusual problem  :Wink: 

What does the following show?

```
# cat /proc/cmdline
```

It could also be an idea to post your dmesg contents

Mvh

----------

## Zakke

/proc/cmdline gives:

```
root=/dev/hda3
```

and here's the whole dmesg:

```
Linux version 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 (root@sokrates) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #12 SMP Sat Apr 9 14:39:44 EEST 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff8000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000fba30

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126960 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 AMI                                   ) @ 0x000f9e20

ACPI: RSDT (v001 AMIINT INTEL865 0x00000010 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1fff0000

ACPI: FADT (v001 AMIINT INTEL865 0x00000011 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1fff0030

ACPI: MADT (v001 AMIINT INTEL865 0x00000009 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1fff00c0

ACPI: DSDT (v001  INTEL    I865G 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 20 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c05de000 soft=c05d6000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 2841.178 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 513228k/524224k available (3414k kernel code, 10460k reserved, 1288k data, 224k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 5603.32 BogoMIPS (lpj=2801664)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps:        bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz stepping 09

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 1462.63 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 2 msecs.

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=c05df000 soft=c05d7000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay loop... 5668.86 BogoMIPS (lpj=2834432)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps:        bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz stepping 09

Total of 2 processors activated (11272.19 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

CPU0:

 domain 0: span 03

  groups: 01 02

  domain 1: span 03

   groups: 03

CPU1:

 domain 0: span 03

  groups: 02 01

  domain 1: span 03

   groups: 03

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdb81, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20041105

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.ICHB._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [URP2] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 *15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 *14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

Machine check exception polling timer started.

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.22 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

inotify device minor=63

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

hw_random: RNG not detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 865 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., V350, 01.00 (OEM: ATI RADEON 9600 PRO)

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:5777

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c580b, set palette = c00c5857

vesafb: pmi: ports = a810 a816 a854 a838 a83c a85c a800 a804 a8b0 a8b2 a8b4

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xe0880000, using 600k, total 131072k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Processor [CPU2] (supports 8 throttling states)

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: PS2++ Logitech MX Mouse on isa0060/serio1

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

elevator: using anticipatory as default io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

eepro100.c:v1.09j-t 9/29/99 Donald Becker http://www.scyld.com/network/eepro100.html

eepro100.c: $Revision: 1.36 $ 2000/11/17 Modified by Andrey V. Savochkin <saw@saw.sw.com.sg> and others

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:08.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

eth0: 0000:02:08.0, 00:0C:76:3E:97:E7, IRQ 169.

  Board assembly 000000-000, Physical connectors present: RJ45

  Primary interface chip i82555 PHY #1.

  General self-test: passed.

  Serial sub-system self-test: passed.

  Internal registers self-test: passed.

  ROM checksum self-test: passed (0xed626fe2).

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.2.3-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

ICH5: chipset revision 2

ICH5: 100% native mode on irq 177

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xdc00-0xdc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xdc08-0xdc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST380021A, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 6Y160L0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0xec00-0xec07,0xe802 on irq 177

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0:<7>APIC error on CPU0: 00(60)

 p1 p2 p3 p4

hdb: max request size: 1024KiB

hdb: 320173056 sectors (163928 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=19929/255/63, UDMA(100)

APIC error on CPU0: 60(60)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0:<7>APIC error on CPU1: 00(60)

 p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 >

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 185, pci mem 0xffe7bc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 26 Oct 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

gameport: pci0000:02:01.1 speed 718 kHz

i2c /dev entries driver

irq 177: nobody cared!

 [<c01339b4>] __report_bad_irq+0x24/0x90

 [<c0133ab1>] note_interrupt+0x61/0x90

 [<c01334eb>] __do_IRQ+0x11b/0x120

 [<c0104876>] do_IRQ+0x46/0x70

 =======================

 [<c0102f6a>] common_interrupt+0x1a/0x20

 [<c01006f0>] default_idle+0x0/0x40

 [<c0100719>] default_idle+0x29/0x40

 [<c01007ab>] cpu_idle+0x3b/0x50

 [<c0599907>] start_kernel+0x167/0x1b0

 [<c0599370>] unknown_bootoption+0x0/0x1c0

handlers:

[<c035a3d0>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x150)

Disabling IRQ #177

pc87360: PC8736x not detected, module not inserted.

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:53 2004 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 4

p4-clockmod: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

Starting balanced_irq

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 4884, last_flushed_trans_id 183723

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 789088571495188, trans_id 0

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 107

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 224k freed

Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 429 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.10.19 [Feb  9 2005] on minor 0

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 201

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4095 buckets, 32760 max) - 304 bytes per conntrack

Fire GL built-in AGP-support

Based on agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: Detected an Intel 865G Chipset, no integrated grapics found.

agpgart: Detected Intel i865G chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000

Power management callback for AGP chipset installed

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f004a1b (hardware caps of chipset)

AGP: Found 2 AGPv3 devices

AGP: Doing enable for AGPv3

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device.

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f004312 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] max   AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] free  LFB = 116387840

[fglrx] max   LFB = 116387840

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 32768
```

I've done some changes to kernel, so the irq has changed to 177 but the problem is still the same.

also I've noticed that system gives "disabling irq #177" when unmounting a harddrive

----------

## Cintra

Do you run grub?

If so, one quick thing you could try first is to add  

```
noapic pci=noacpi 
```

to your boot line

Btw, what motherboard do you have?

Mvh

----------

## Zakke

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> Do you run grub?
> 
> If so, one quick thing you could try first is to add  
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yes I'm using grub, I'll try that.

I have a MSI Neo2-something board with Intel 865 chipset, im guessing 865G

----------

## Zakke

well, it changed the irq to 10 and now gives even more errors  :Smile: 

heres a clip from dmesg:

```
Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1d.2

ICH5: chipset revision 2

ICH5: 100% native mode on irq 10

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xdc00-0xdc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xdc08-0xdc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST380021A, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 6Y160L0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0xec00-0xec07,0xe802 on irq 10

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

irq 10: nobody cared!

 [<c01339b4>] __report_bad_irq+0x24/0x90

 [<c0133ab1>] note_interrupt+0x61/0x90

 [<c01334eb>] __do_IRQ+0x11b/0x120

 [<c0104876>] do_IRQ+0x46/0x70

 =======================

 [<c0102f6a>] common_interrupt+0x1a/0x20

 [<c011007b>] mp_register_gsi+0x12b/0x140

 [<c011f41b>] __do_softirq+0x4b/0xd0

 [<c010498a>] do_softirq+0x4a/0x60

 =======================

 [<c0102ff8>] apic_timer_interrupt+0x1c/0x24

 [<c01006f0>] default_idle+0x0/0x40

 [<c0100719>] default_idle+0x29/0x40

 [<c01007ab>] cpu_idle+0x3b/0x50

 [<c0599907>] start_kernel+0x167/0x1b0

 [<c0599370>] unknown_bootoption+0x0/0x1c0

handlers:

[<c035a3d0>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x150)

Disabling IRQ #10

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdb: max request size: 1024KiB

hdb: 320173056 sectors (163928 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=19929/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: cache flushes supported

irq 10: nobody cared!

 [<c01339b4>] __report_bad_irq+0x24/0x90

 [<c0133ab1>] note_interrupt+0x61/0x90

 [<c01334eb>] __do_IRQ+0x11b/0x120

 [<c0104876>] do_IRQ+0x46/0x70

 =======================

 [<c0102f6a>] common_interrupt+0x1a/0x20

 [<c011007b>] mp_register_gsi+0x12b/0x140

 [<c011f41b>] __do_softirq+0x4b/0xd0

 [<c010498a>] do_softirq+0x4a/0x60

 =======================

 [<c0102ff8>] apic_timer_interrupt+0x1c/0x24

 [<c01006f0>] default_idle+0x0/0x40

 [<c0100719>] default_idle+0x29/0x40

 [<c01007ab>] cpu_idle+0x3b/0x50

 [<c0599907>] start_kernel+0x167/0x1b0

 [<c0599370>] unknown_bootoption+0x0/0x1c0

handlers:

[<c035a3d0>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x150)

Disabling IRQ #10

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 >

irq 10: nobody cared!

 [<c01339b4>] __report_bad_irq+0x24/0x90

 [<c0133ab1>] note_interrupt+0x61/0x90

 [<c01334eb>] __do_IRQ+0x11b/0x120

 [<c0104876>] do_IRQ+0x46/0x70

 =======================

 [<c0102f6a>] common_interrupt+0x1a/0x20

 [<c011007b>] mp_register_gsi+0x12b/0x140

 [<c011f41b>] __do_softirq+0x4b/0xd0

 [<c010498a>] do_softirq+0x4a/0x60

 =======================

 [<c0102ff8>] apic_timer_interrupt+0x1c/0x24

 [<c01006f0>] default_idle+0x0/0x40

 [<c0100719>] default_idle+0x29/0x40

 [<c01007ab>] cpu_idle+0x3b/0x50

 [<c0599907>] start_kernel+0x167/0x1b0

 [<c0599370>] unknown_bootoption+0x0/0x1c0

handlers:

[<c035a3d0>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x150)

Disabling IRQ #10
```

----------

## Cintra

Another quick question.. 

did you build the system and setup the bios yourself?

mvh

----------

## peka

I'm using IDE0 and IDE1 on my machine, but I have a bit strange configuration though.

DVD+/-RW on IDE0, since IDE1 and the following are controlleb by VIA VT6410 RAID chip.

PATA HDD on IDE1. I must have had some saftware RAID patches put on my kernel to use this. Note that my HDD is not on any RAID array.

I didn't have the problems you've encountered.

Did you set up this option about IRQ sharing in the kernel? Maybe this will help?

----------

## Zakke

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> Another quick question.. 
> 
> did you build the system and setup the bios yourself?
> 
> mvh

 

yes, I followed the gentoo.org installation handbook very closely though

----------

## Zakke

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Did you set up this option about IRQ sharing in the kernel? Maybe this will help?

 

I have "Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support" disabled (I turned it off just a few days ago to see if it helps)

I have "Enable kernel irq balancing" enabled, I was thinking of turning that one off... any thoughts on that?

----------

## peka

 *Zakke wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Did you set up this option about IRQ sharing in the kernel? Maybe this will help? 
> 
> I have "Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support" disabled (I turned it off just a few days ago to see if it helps)
> ...

 

I was hoping that enabling this would help. You're saying that with Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support enabled you get those errors?

 *Zakke wrote:*   

> I have "Enable kernel irq balancing" enabled, I was thinking of turning that one off... any thoughts on that?

 

Nope... no idea.... But give it a try.

----------

## peka

Here's a part of my kernel. Works for me with IDE0 and IDE1.

Check out the differences - maybe you will spot something.

```
# 

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support 

# 

CONFIG_IDE=y 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y 

# 

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives 

# 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y 

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set 

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL=y 

# 

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes 

# 

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y 

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set 

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y 

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y 

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y 

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set 

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set 
```

Those two:

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

are by default enabled and they are said to fix some bugs.

BTW. Do you get those erros when both HDDs are on one IDE (IDE0 or IDE1)?

----------

## Zakke

I found these differences:

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set (you have yes)

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set (you have yes)

CONFIG_IDE_SHARE_IRQ is not set (you have yes)

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34x and HPT366 yes (you dont have)

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set (you have yes)

 *Quote:*   

> BTW. Do you get those erros when both HDDs are on one IDE (IDE0 or IDE1)?

 

All the dmesg here are logged when I have two HDD's on IDE0. 

I have a third HDD and a cdrom-drive, and when I plug them on IDE1 system hangs on boot. 

Haven't tried to put these two HDD's on IDE1 and use only that ... hmm

edit: I just realized something, this motherboard doesnt have hpt34x nor hpt366 for ide controller.... I just enabled them because 

all my old mb:s had them without thinking it further  :Smile:  lets see now...

----------

## peka

try using those:

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL 

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC 

CONFIG_IDE_SHARE_IRQ

and if does not help, those:

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set 

just guessing now  :Sad: 

----------

## Zakke

 *peka wrote:*   

> try using those:
> 
> CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL 
> 
> CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC 
> ...

 

I just spent few hours trying different combinations without success :/

I just dont get it... bootcd:s like gentoo livecd and Knoppix work like a charm with all my HDD's attached

----------

## peka

 *Zakke wrote:*   

> I just dont get it... bootcd:s like gentoo livecd and Knoppix work like a charm with all my HDD's attached

 

Get a .config file from one of these CDs and compile your kernel. Start with the same version of kernel which LiveCD uses.

If it works - you can start removing some options from your kernel to see what was the problem.

While booted from a LiveCD execute:

```
zcat /proc/config.gz > .config
```

to get a .config file if there is none stored on CD

----------

## Zakke

Ok I got some progress done, here's what I did:

first I tried on some newer 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 kernel, with same settings, didnt help.

then I dug up some older kernel I had (2.6.11-mm3) and tried to boot it up (only with ide0 on)

and suprise suprise it boots without any of these error messages I usually get.

Then I started to make the 2.6.11-mm3 kernel config step by step similar to the config on 2.6.11-gentoo-r6

.. and when enabled Device drivers --> I2C support --> I2C hardware bus support for intel 801, intel 815 and intel piix4,

the error message reappered !

So what I did next was I disabled those from the 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 and it started to work also !

Then I crossed my fingers, plugged ide1 in and hoped for the best.

and what happens? system hangs  :Smile: 

absolutely no change from what we began with  :Smile: 

I decided to give it a go with 2.6.11-mm3 kernel and it also hangs, but it suggests to use "irqpoll" option on boot, so I 

give it a go, and oh my oh my this time it works !!

I also tried "irqpoll" on 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 and 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 but it didnt do any good with those guys...  

do you have to enable it in kernel someplace?

still confuzzled...

anyhow here is the dmesg for 2.6.11-mm3 which boots (!) with both ide0 and ide1 plugged. (/proc/cmdline --> root=/dev/hda3 irqpoll)

```
Linux version 2.6.11-mm3 (root@sokrates) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #11 SMP Wed Apr 13 02:05:05 EEST 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff8000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000fba30

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126960 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 AMI                                   ) @ 0x000f9e20

ACPI: RSDT (v001 AMIINT INTEL865 0x00000010 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1fff0000

ACPI: FADT (v001 AMIINT INTEL865 0x00000011 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1fff0030

ACPI: MADT (v001 AMIINT INTEL865 0x00000009 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1fff00c0

ACPI: DSDT (v001  INTEL    I865G 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 20 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 20000000:dec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 irqpoll

Misrouted IRQ fixup and polling support enabled.

This may significantly impact system performance.

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c06b9000 soft=c06b1000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 2839.938 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 512356k/524224k available (4159k kernel code, 11312k reserved, 1395k data, 248k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 5439.48 BogoMIPS (lpj=2719744)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz stepping 09

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=c06ba000 soft=c06b2000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay loop... 5668.86 BogoMIPS (lpj=2834432)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz stepping 09

Total of 2 processors activated (11108.35 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 03

  groups: 01 02

  domain 1: span 03

   groups: 03

CPU1 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 03

  groups: 02 01

  domain 1: span 03

   groups: 03

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdb81, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050309

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.ICHB._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [URP2] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 *15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 *14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Machine check exception polling timer started.

inotify device minor=63

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.23-WIP [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

JFS: nTxBlock = 4004, nTxLock = 32032

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Processor [CPU2] (supports 8 throttling states)

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

hw_random: RNG not detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 865 Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

floppy: ignoring I/O port region 0x3f7-0x3f7

ACPI: Floppy Controller [FDC0] at I/O 0x3f2-0x3f3, 0x3f4-0x3f5 irq 6 dma channel 2

ACPI: [FDC0] doesn't declare FD_DCR; also claiming 0x3f7

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

eepro100.c:v1.09j-t 9/29/99 Donald Becker http://www.scyld.com/network/eepro100.html

eepro100.c: $Revision: 1.36 $ 2000/11/17 Modified by Andrey V. Savochkin <saw@saw.sw.com.sg> and others

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:08.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

eth0: 0000:02:08.0, 00:0C:76:3E:97:E7, IRQ 20.

  Board assembly 000000-000, Physical connectors present: RJ45

  Primary interface chip i82555 PHY #1.

  General self-test: passed.

  Serial sub-system self-test: passed.

  Internal registers self-test: passed.

  ROM checksum self-test: passed (0xed626fe2).

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.3.6-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ICH5: chipset revision 2

ICH5: 100% native mode on irq 18

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xdc00-0xdc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xdc08-0xdc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST380021A, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 6Y160L0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0xec00-0xec07,0xe802 on irq 18

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: LITE-ON LTR-40125S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: Maxtor 6Y120L0, ATA DISK drive

ide1 at 0xe400-0xe407,0xe002 on irq 18

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdb: max request size: 1024KiB

hdb: 320173056 sectors (163928 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=19929/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 >

hdd: max request size: 128KiB

hdd: Host Protected Area detected.

        current capacity is 240119615 sectors (122941 MB)

        native  capacity is 240121728 sectors (122942 MB)

hdd: Host Protected Area disabled.

hdd: 240121728 sectors (122942 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hdd: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target1/lun0: p1

hdc: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01)

hdc: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01)

hdc: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdc: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01)

hdc: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01)

hdc: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xffe7bc00

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

i2c /dev entries driver

irq 18: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option.

 [<c013ba0a>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0xa0

 [<c013bb20>] note_interrupt+0x80/0xf0

 [<c013b3ac>] __do_IRQ+0x13c/0x140

 [<c0105288>] do_IRQ+0x68/0x70

 [<c010376a>] common_interrupt+0x1a/0x20

 [<c013b220>] handle_IRQ_event+0x20/0x70

 [<c013bb57>] note_interrupt+0xb7/0xf0

 [<c013b358>] __do_IRQ+0xe8/0x140

 [<c0105266>] do_IRQ+0x46/0x70

 =======================

 [<c010376a>] common_interrupt+0x1a/0x20

 [<c0100be3>] default_idle+0x23/0x30

 [<c0100c93>] cpu_idle+0x63/0x70

 [<c066e9ed>] start_kernel+0x18d/0x1d0

 [<c066e3c0>] unknown_bootoption+0x0/0x1e0

handlers:

[<c03e9500>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x160)

[<c03e9500>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x160)

Disabling IRQ #18

pc87360: PC8736x not detected, module not inserted.

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.8 (Thu Jan 13 09:39:32 2005 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 4

p4-clockmod: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

Starting balanced_irq

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

input: PS2++ Logitech MX Mouse on isa0060/serio1

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 16, last_flushed_trans_id 198887

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 854217455566864, trans_id 0

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 147

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 248k freed

Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4095 buckets, 32760 max) - 216 bytes per conntrack

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: hdc: mrw address space DMA selected

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!

```

I can paste some kernel configs for 2.6.11-mm3 and 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 if someone is interested to read them  :Smile: 

----------

## peka

Still guessing...

Play with your BIOS. Check if you have IRQs assigned by hand. Try loading the default settings etc.

At the moment I havent got a clue...

There are some kernel bugs reported I've googled searching for irqpoll. Maybe you will find something there.

----------

## Zakke

 *peka wrote:*   

> Still guessing...
> 
> Play with your BIOS. Check if you have IRQs assigned by hand. Try loading the default settings etc.
> 
> At the moment I havent got a clue...
> ...

 

in bios I can only assign the irq of the pci busses and they're all assigned automaticly anyways...

----------

## Zakke

I've tried now some different kernels, and mm-kernels are apparently only with this irqpoll-option and hence they are the only I get to work with these settings...

c'mon people I cant be the only one with these problems can I?  :Smile: 

confuzzled and even more puzzled...

----------

## Zakke

changed BIOS setting for ata controller  native mode -> legacy mode... now it works like a charm !

----------

## Cintra

 *Zakke wrote:*   

> changed BIOS setting for ata controller  native mode -> legacy mode... now it works like a charm !

 Congratulations, who would have expected that!  :Wink: 

mvh

----------

## MarkT

Is there any way to get this to work without changing the BIOS setting(Enchanced)? I am trying to install off the 2005.0 CD but as soon as i change the BIOS to compatable it drops off my CDROM, if a change the P/S-ATA setting it drops one my drives. Seems too many drives and not enough linux compatable controllers.

thanks

----------

## DaNIsH

Sorry about the late bump, but I'm also having the above problem trying to get linux installed on my brothers comp.

It has 2xSATA,2xIDE and 2xCDROM drives. Setting legacy mode kills the 2 cdrom drives off, or the 2 hard drives I want to install linux on.

Is there any alternative that keeps Enhanced Mode without disabling IRQs and "confusing" the drives?

----------

## Schwinni

Do you have an additional Promise-Controller on your board?

Luckily I have and could plug all the HDDs to it. Perhaps that helps.

Greetz,

Schwinni

----------

